# New Archery Shirt Design



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

looks good i would wear it.


----------



## skull246 (Jan 13, 2006)

l like it but not wings or those markings in the top two corners draws away from the shooter


----------



## skycomag (Aug 31, 2006)

I' m in for a shirt--in gray /oatmeal


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

A recurve version would be appreciated.

TAO


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

I like it


----------



## Monster Malibu (Oct 10, 2007)

That shirt is sweet, I'll take 4. When will you have them for sale?


----------



## Rohde009 (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks sweet how can i get one.


----------



## Monster Malibu (Oct 10, 2007)

I know this will be a big seller, when will they be for sale?


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nicely done. I would also like to see it in a recurve version, maybe some kind of stylized recurve.


----------



## dynamicarchery (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the postive feedback.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

I like it and ready to order


----------



## Monster Malibu (Oct 10, 2007)

Any word on the shirt production yet Dynamic?


----------



## Sgt Davis (Jul 29, 2009)

Kinda reminds me of something you would see on "afflictions" line up, i like it so we can we start ordering???


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

nice shirt. Could you get a nother color on the decal like red with the silver. Make it like flames.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd take a couple off of your hands


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Very cool looking !!


----------



## nycbowhuntr (Jul 25, 2009)

very nice design, i wouldnt change a thing but i think having a slogan on it in graphic letters like bulls eye or dead eye even on teh back or across teh top would add a little something


----------



## drz400sm (Jul 19, 2009)

very nice let me know when your ready to take orders


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks good to me. I would like to order one myself.


----------



## john304 (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks good!!!


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

That would make one hell of a tat


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Looks very similar to a shirt on the BoneHead Outfitters website.


----------



## longnoodle (May 26, 2009)

Looks Great when can we order


----------



## Monster Malibu (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm ready to order.


----------



## Infinitey (Mar 13, 2009)

dang nice shirt


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*It's cool design* but, I guess am a lil too old for the whole Demon, Devil, or Skulls (unless we are talking a Buck skull) thing for a Hunting shirt. 

Make is a regular Bowhunter and I would order one.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

skull246 said:


> l like it but not wings or those markings in the top two corners draws away from the shooter


I also like it but have to agree that all that stuff in the top two corners is just a bit busy. I would wear it though.


----------



## Monster Malibu (Oct 10, 2007)

What's the word Dynamic on the shirt design?, is there enough interst being shown here for the shirt to go into production?, I'm just curious.


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

Very awesome!!!!!!


----------



## R. Lang (Apr 4, 2009)

I like it and I would wear it. I want to order one.

Would be a cool tattoo as well.


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

from an artistic standpoint it looks nice, but the skull/death/demon stuff isnt quite my forte'. but it looks as if im quite the minority  LOL


----------



## Monster Malibu (Oct 10, 2007)

Any word on the shirt idea Dynamic or was the idea scrapped?


----------



## dynamicarchery (Oct 25, 2007)

I have the final design done. I ended up getting rid of the tribal wings. I liked them but they just made it look to busy. I should have a sample shirt printed up this week and if it turns out good. I should have some for sale in a few weeks. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## wy budro (Sep 12, 2008)

Any offerings in Tall sizes, 2XL Tall maybe??


----------



## Monster Malibu (Oct 10, 2007)

Let us know about the shirts ASAP so I can order 4. When you get the sample shirt, can you post a pic of it and let us know if you can offer them in different colors?


----------



## cmgo06 (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice .......
i would get one on me if ready........ Real nice job. You are on too something there...... 
Could make the guy anything. A nice change from the rest out there. A bit edgy.....
So whne you gonna send me a print so I put it out there :thumbs_up


----------



## Monster Malibu (Oct 10, 2007)

Any updates on the new shirt idea?


----------



## Monster Malibu (Oct 10, 2007)

What's the word on the new shirt design Dynamic?


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll take it. :darkbeer:


----------



## dynamicarchery (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is what we went with on our first run of shirts. We should have them in a few weeks. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Monster Malibu (Oct 10, 2007)

Those shirts look awesome Dynamic, when will you have them for sale?


----------



## Marine Hunter (Nov 30, 2008)

*Shirt Design*

I'm not too keen with the one that has the "floating" archer. The grey one I would buy though. Just my .02


----------



## dynamicarchery (Oct 25, 2007)

We should have some available for sale in a few weeks.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

I likes what I sees! I see some possible birthday gifts coming up. :darkbeer:


----------



## Monster Malibu (Oct 10, 2007)

Any updates on the shirts Dynamic, I'm ready to order.


----------



## 3DTAZMAN (Aug 28, 2005)

*Nice shirts*

If you put the red archer on the back of the shirt and put a small logo on the front left chest you just might sell one to this shooter. Nice work!!! and good luck.


----------



## dynamicarchery (Oct 25, 2007)

We just got in the grey shirts in S - 3XL. We are selling them for $15 including S/H. If anyone is interested send me a PM with your email address and what sizes you need. We can take Paypal or money orders. Thanks.


----------



## ScruffyDog (Sep 16, 2009)

dynamicarchery said:


> I am working on designing a new shirt design for archery or bowhunting. Any feedback good, bad or otherwise would be greatly appriciated. Thanks.


I would wear one for sure!


----------



## dynamicarchery (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the orders and feedback.


----------



## dynamicarchery (Oct 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

if you change the grey one to a recurve bow I know Id be buying


----------



## dynamicarchery (Oct 25, 2007)

We still have plenty of the gray shirts in S - 3XL for $15 apiece including s/h.


----------



## CYRIL (Dec 3, 2008)

*Shirt order*

I'll take a black one when ready! Pm me please.


----------



## dynamicarchery (Oct 25, 2007)

We have a few shirts left in both grey and black in M, L, and XL. This will probably be the last run of these designs. $15 each


----------



## fgant10 (May 18, 2006)

*shirts*

Do you have both styles still, I will take one of each if you do in XL. PM me payment info


----------



## dynamicarchery (Oct 25, 2007)

We still have both styles left in S, M, L, and XL.


----------



## wy budro (Sep 12, 2008)

3XL's all gone?


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Looks good!


----------

